# Komplete Kontrol Cubase integration good ?



## bcarwell (May 24, 2020)

I am becoming drawn to the Komplete Kontrol keyboards due to their enticing integration with Cubase and would
like to know how good is it. 

This demo I recently ran across just blew me away: 

Every time I see an enticing demo like that I have to wonder if, like clothed library demos that Jedis spent months
fine tuning, I will be disappointed in not being able to make my new acquisition perform like the demo.

I am tired of diddling with various onesie twosie cobbled up "solutions" to various
things like using external keypads, pedals, faders, etc. to do things or spending hours tweaking Cubase.

BTW I am aware of some issues like bugs, less desirable keybeds, etc. which I may be willing to accept IF the seemingly
great integration and workflow benefits are there. So I really want to focus on the integration with Cubase.

Several questions:

How much variance is there in integration with Cubase dependent upon the particular model, e.g. S49, S61, S88 ?

How many of the "main" library vendors' products typically are sufficiently integrated with NKS to take advantage of the
Komplete Kontrol features ? Spitfire, Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, Berlin, etc. Are the non-Native Instruments
libraries more limited in their utilization of the Komplete Kontrol keyboards.

How much hassle is it to get substantial integration benefit from libraries that are not NKS compliant (is that the
correct term ?). Or is pretty much everybody on board with NKS now ?

Any other comments before I take the plunge, like waiting for the next generation from NI ?

What are the main "gotchas" regarding these Komplete Kontrol keyboards ?

Bob


----------

